# lump on my dogs ear



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to our forum. Im sorry you found us worrying about your beloved pooch. 

Hopefully our knowledgeable members will chime in. My boy had an Ear Hematomas when he came to live with me. Here is an informing article. Ear Hematomas In Dogs & Cats


----------

